# Repton Dubai



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an assessment scheduled for year 3 at Repton Dubai. Does anyone have any idea what the assessment entails and what sort of questions will be asked on the paper?
Also how far is the school from jumeirah?


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

We have children in years 1 and 3 at Repton. They did their assessments in June 2010. My daughter wasn't specific on what was included but had no problems with it - seemed to be general reading, writing, maths questions.

As for distance to Jumeirah, I'd say 25/30 minutes. School starts at 0745 each day so you'll need to be leaving home just after 0700 to arrive on time.

Hope that helps


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

spam said:


> We have children in years 1 and 3 at Repton. They did their assessments in June 2010. My daughter wasn't specific on what was included but had no problems with it - seemed to be general reading, writing, maths questions.
> 
> As for distance to Jumeirah, I'd say 25/30 minutes. School starts at 0745 each day so you'll need to be leaving home just after 0700 to arrive on time.
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks! That's massive help. Do you think the school is ok?


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Tropic said:


> Thanks! That's massive help. Do you think the school is ok?


We think the school is really good. Both children love going there - they've made friends, like the teachers and seem to be progressing well. There's quite a bit of homework in year 3 and some parents complain about this - but nothing that is over the top as far as our daughter/we're concerned.

It's not all perfect and some parents do complain about 'stuff' - the costs being the main topic that gets raised.

We found it tricky to find a school that was perfect in all areas that we considered important. 

Overall we're all happy with Repton.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

spam said:


> We think the school is really good. Both children love going there - they've made friends, like the teachers and seem to be progressing well. There's quite a bit of homework in year 3 and some parents complain about this - but nothing that is over the top as far as our daughter/we're concerned.
> 
> It's not all perfect and some parents do complain about 'stuff' - the costs being the main topic that gets raised.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Thanks for all your help!


Does anyone have any information on GEMS Wellington Academy? I believe the school is not yet open. I need to know when the open and if places are still available or is there a waiting list?


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

I spoke to them this week. They are accepting registrations and have spots in the year I am looking for (FS1). I don't know about other years. They have been assured that the campus will be ready for Sept 2011. In the meantime the admin is based at GEMS Wellington International. The fees are 30k +. I'd suggest calling them. I left a message on voicemail and received a call back about 3 days later.


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

We'll be moving to Dubai in September and our 13 year old will join us in January 2012.

I'd like to think I've done as comprehensive a set of research as I can, and it appears as though Repton is the better bet for us.

All of the other schools seem to be similar to british state schools, just charging you instead.

Repton has been the best to have communicated with, they've always responded in a very timely manner, their facilities are upto scrstch their results seem impressive, and I think is most likely to replicate the "private school" ethos of the UK.

Having said that, they do charge more per term than any other school I've researched!!!

Good luck with the search!!


----------

